# Shower replacements



## TheOfficeGirl (Dec 28, 2016)

We do a lot of tub/shower replacements and have been using Kohler Sterling units. More and more often they are coming in with blemishes that we need to arrange warranty repairs for. It's a pain and doesn't look good to the customers. Are there any lines of replacement showers you've had better success with?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

kohler sucks.....nothing but issues from them for decades....any other brand that is quality made should do....Delta comes to mind...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Sterling is junk! Anything Kohler is junk! Ask your supply house about Aquatic. I don’t remember if that’s the new or old name... I can find out tomorrow. We put those in all the time and they are college kid proof! Don’t even need to set them in mortar.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

It is Aquatic now, use to be Lasco.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I put in sterling's all the time and they are not too bad but as people said it's not the greatest quality. I too have too many cases of having to return it but normally we have them delivered to the jobsite and when I open them I will inspect them and if there is an issue I just call and have them bring a new one and take the bad one back.

I set all of them in sand mix cement because even in a perfect world I have had one start to squeak a month later.

Warm rain is pretty good. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

My real question is why is the office girl not online?


----------



## TheOfficeGirl (Dec 28, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> My real question is why is the office girl not online?


Too busy working


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

The breakdown units I get from my supplier are made by Maax.

I've had pretty good luck with them so far except one box they sent labeled as a Leftgabd tub had a Righthand tub in it.

**** happens no matter where you get your stuff I guess. Just gotta roll with it.

I never did like the sterling stuff though. What is the material called? Vikrell or something? It always seemed super brittle to me.


----------



## MorelliPlumbing (Sep 13, 2015)

I've used a lot of Sterling units in the past and lately they seem to be of much lesser quality then before...


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I just did another tub/shower remodel this week with our standard sterling unit.

I was with another guy on the job and we managed to beat my record of 3 units.

The first set, both sidewalls had cracks, second set a sidewall had a small crack and when they came back with the third set they told us they had opened a box at the supply house to check and it had also been defective and they had to try another box before finding a good one. So we got 3 sets and they had a fourth they discarded directly at the supply house.

We call and they bring a new set right away and take the bad one with. So it's not too bad to deal with but still a pain and looks bad in front of the customer. 

Oh yeah and the faucet trimkit was missing a screw and they sent us a p-trap that was the wrong size so that was a painful day.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

I've never had an issue with Maax and Aquatec. Never use anything else other than those since they are fabricated locally.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

The Dane said:


> Oh yeah and the faucet trimkit was missing a screw and they sent us a p-trap that was the wrong size so that was a painful day.





At least you have a screw and a p-trap on your van.


That's such horse schit that only 1 out of 4 was good.










.


----------

